# Any OS Home Audio Amp Repair Techs Here? Do You Know One?



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this predominantly a car audio group but I was hoping maybe some of you could hook me up with an os home audio amp repair genius. I have had this amazing Yamaha A720 class A amp since I bought it new in 1988 and it's finally starting to show it's age requiring a recap, pots cleaned, and so one. Preferably in the continental US. Thanks in advance.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I had great experience with United Radio out of Syracuse NY when I needed my Marantz 5008 worked on. I know that's not old school but they did great warranty work and prices didn't seem to outrageous of what I would've been charged if I didn't have warranty.


----------

